# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  Βαθιά αναπνοή και αδυναμία

## Pidgeoni

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Το μικρό μου θηλυκό ζεμπράκι είναι αδύναμο εδώ και βδομάδες και δεν καλυτερεύει. Την είχα μεγαλώσει από νεοσσό στο χέρι και ανησυχώ πολύ.

Είχα αφήσει την φροντίδα του στην οικογένειά μου για τα Χριστούγεννα, αυτή και 2 ζευγάρια σε άλλα κλουβιά. Όταν γύρισα φαινόταν πιο ήσυχη από συνήθως αλλά δεν φαινόταν σοβαρό. Υπέθεσα ίσως κάποιο ελαφρό κρύωμα και της έδωσα βιταμίνες και αυγοτροφή. Με τις μέρες παρατήρησα ότι δυσκολευόταν να ισορροπήσει ενώ όταν την έβγαλα από το κλουβί όπως συνηθίζω (είναι πολύ ήμερη) δυσκολευόταν να πετάξει. Μετά άρχισε να ανασαίνει με ανοιχτό το στόμα μόνιμα και τότε φοβήθηκα για air sac mites. Ρώτησα στο petshop και μου δώσανε aviomycine, 5 σταγόνες στο νερό κάθε μέρα για μια βδομάδα. Έχουν περάσει πέντε μέρες και δεν βλέπω βελτίωση, το αντίθετο μάλιστα. Άρχισε να χάνει την ισορροπία της και δυσκολεύεται να κουτσουλίσει. Τρώει κανονικά. Πολλές φορές την βρίσκω στον πάτο του κλουβιού. Η φωνή της είναι σιγανη και αδύναμη. Ακούγοντας την αναπνοή της ακούω πλέον πολύ σιγανά 'τριξιματα'. Δεν έχει κάνει αυγό εδώ και μήνες. Έχω αρχίσει να αμφιβάλλω για το αν το φάρμακο θα κάνει δουλειά.

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που αντιμετωπίζω τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα με τα ζεμπράκια μου. Σας παρακαλώ δώστε τις συμβουλές σας, αν έχετε να προτείνετε κάποιον ειδικό κοντά σε Μαρούσι παρακαλώ στείλτε PM.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε  βγαλε μας μια φωτο της κοιλιας με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα και δες στο στομα αν το πουλακι εχει βλεννα μεχρι το βαθος του


Σου στελνω σχετικη λιστα πτηνιατρων στην Αττικη 

Συγκεκριμενα για καποιο γιατρο ας σου πουνε οσα μελη εχουν καλη εμπειρια απο καποιον

----------


## Elenaki

Δεν ξέρω αν η ισορροπία μπορεί να είναι από την αδυναμία θα σου πούνε πιο έμπειρα μέλη αλλά αν χάνει την ισορροπία του ή δεν μπορεί να σταθεί πρόσεχε μην σου αφυδατωθεί.Αν είναι σε στάδιο που δεν πίνει νεράκι μόνο του δώστου με την σύριγγα

----------


## Pidgeoni

Αναπνοή:


Κοιλιά:


Δεν μπορεσά να δω κάποια "βλέννα" στο στόμα της. Για να παραμερίσω τα πούπουλα στην κοιλιά το ταλαιπώρησα, πείτε μου αν φαίνεται τίποτα αλλιώς καμία συμβουλή για να φωτογραφίσω καλύτερα.
Το καταφέρνει να πιει νερό και μάλιστα βουτάει και το πρόσωπο.

Ευχαριστώ για το PM, αν δεν βγάλουμε κάποιο συμπέρασμα εδώ θα πάω να την κοιτάξουνε.

----------


## jk21

Πρεπει να βγαλεις χαμηλα εκει που κουτσουλα και λιγο πιο πανω .Εκει που φαινεται ειναι ο θωρακας (καρινα ) και φαινεται οτι ειναι πολυ αδυνατο .Βγαλε αμεσα φωτο γιατι σιγουρα εχει θεμα στην κοιλιακη χωρα και πονα .Για αυτο η κοντανασα

----------


## Pidgeoni

Αχ το διελυσα το forum με τις φωτό :/

Είναι τόσο αδύνατη που μπορούσα να δω τον θώρακά της να κινείται με την αναπνοή της...
Έχει πάντα γεμάτη ταίστρα και το μαρούλι που της έβαλα της προάλες πήγε να το τσιμπήσει αλλά δεν μπορούσε να κόψει κομμάτι ενώ ήταν πολύ λεπτό και τα άλλα ζεμπράκια το ξέκαναν.



Edit: Έκτη μέρα αντιβίωση σήμερα. Οι κουτσουλιές ποικίλουν από τελείως άσπρες σε τελείως διάφανες σε κανονικές. Μετά την πάνω φωτό τέντωσε τα φτερά και σήκωσε ουρά για αρκετή ώρα για να κουτσουλίσει... Προσπαθώντας να ισιώσει τα φτερά στην κοιλιά της έπεσε από το κλαδί δυό φορές...

----------


## jk21

Η κοιλια δειχνει καθαρη αλλα χαμηλα στην εξοδο της , παρουσιαζει διογκωση ειτε απο πυρωμα , ειτε απο εμποδιο .Για σταματημενο αυγο , θα το περιμενα μεγαλυτερο .... 

5 σταγονες δινεις σε 100αρα ποτιστρα ή μικροτερη ;  Δωσε 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη στο στομα απο το φαρμακο σε πρωτη φαση και πες μου αν εχεις συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου .Να εχεις καπου ζεστα το πουλακι . Δινε και κροκο βρασμενο καλα και μετα αραιωμενο με χλιαρο νερο  , σιγα σιγα με συρριγκα στο στομα να δυναμωσει . Το νερο θα ειναι απο ετοιμο διαλλυμα που θα εχεις κανει  με 1/3 almora plus φακελλακια απ φαρμακειο και οσο ασβεστιο προτεινεται σε τυχον συσκευασια που εχεις 

αν τυχον δειχνει δυσκολια να κουτσουλησει , ισως να εδινες χαμομηλονερο αντι νερου , γιατι ισως εχει σφιξει καμμια κουτσουλια εσωτερικα και με συρριγκα (χωρις βελονα φυσικα ) να εσταζες ελαχιστη γλυκερινη στην εισοδο της αμαρας που θα εκανες να ανοιξει λιγο με συσπασεις μικρες ακουμποντας τη συρριγκα πανω της

----------


## Pidgeoni

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!

Θα μπορούσε πράγματι να επιβιώσει ένα μήνα με το αυγό σφηνωμένο?

Για ασβέστιο της έχω κόκκαλο σουπιάς αλλά δεν το έχει αγγίξει τελευταία. Θα πάω να βρω συμπλήρωμα αύριο.

Η ποτίστρα είναι 100ml. Για σταγόνες στο στόμα πώς να την κάνω να συνεργαστεί? Δεν νομίζω να ανοίξει το στόμα μόνη της D:

----------


## jk21

Ελλειψη ασβεστιου θα μπορουσε να εχει δημιουργησει αδυναμια απο καιρο , που μπορει να επιδεινωνοτανε απ τυχον μικρο αυγο με μαλακο κελυφος , που κατεβηκε τελευταια ... 

Οχι για τοσο καιρο θα ειχε παθει δυστοκια και το αυγο θα σαπιζε (αν ζουσε θα ηταν μονο αν το αυγο δεν ηταν σκληρο αλλα μονο με μεμβρανη εξωτερικα , χωρις κελυφος  και ηταν μικρο ) οδηγωντας σε σηψαιμια ... Αν κα δεν πιστευω να ειναι αυγο εκει .. 

Πυρωμενο πουλακι με ελλειψη σημαντικη ασβεστιου , μου δειχνει πιο λογικο . Δεν μπορω να αποκλεισω ομως μικροβιο .Αν δεν μπορεις να δωσεις στο στομα , βαλε 10 σταγονες εστω στα 100 ml νερου . Δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι τα 5 με 7 που λεει η συσκευασια αρκουν .. σε πολλες περιπτωσεις στο παρελθον που δεν ειχε δραση στην κανονικη δοσολογια σε πουλακια ατομων που ηρθαν υποψην μου, καπως μεγαλυτερη εφερε αποτελεσμα 


Απο κει και περα αν εχεις δυνατοτητα και διαθεση για να πας σε πτηνιατρο , ειναι η καλυτερη κινηση

----------


## Pidgeoni

Γειά και πάλι.

Της έδωσα ηλεκτρολύτες, συμπλήρωμα ασβεστίου, αυγό  μπόλικο και διπλασίασα τη δόση αντιβίωσης Aviomycine. Φαίνεται κάπως καλύτερα και δεν δυσκολεύεται στο κουτσούλημα πια.
Την πήγα και σε κτηνίατρο και μου πρότεινε Teramycine (που δεν βρήκα πουθενά) ή Oxyvet, που βρήκα σήμερα και της έδωσα 4 φορές όσο πιάνουν δύο δάχτυλα σε 50ml νερό αντί της προηγούμενης.

Το Oxyvet φαίνεται γερό φάρμακο και σκέφτηκα να ρωτήσω και τη γνώμη σας, αν το ξέρετε ή έχετε χρησιμοποιήσει στο παρελθόν.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τη βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

Δεν ξερω το σκεπτικο του γιατρου αλλα οταν θεωρει μια αντιβιωση μη ισχυρη και την αλλαζει , δινει κατι αντιστοιχο ισχυροτερο .Οταν στην ιδια οικογενεια  της oxyvet και terramycine (και τα δυο οξυτετρακυκλινη ) υπαρχει η ισχυροτερη δοξυκυκλινη (κατηγορια τετρακυκλινων και αυτη αλλα νεοτερης γενιας με λιγοτερα ανθεκτικα στελεχη μικροβιων) δεν καταλαβαινω την επιλογη της πρωτης ουσιας .Θα το καταλαβαινα σαν πρωτη επιλογη και οχι σαν δευτερη αντιβιωση οταν η πρωτη δε δειχνει δραστικη .Εκεινος θα  εχει τους λογους του ... 


το neo oxyvet που εχει και νεομυκινη σιγουρα θα ειχε καποιο λογο ... οχι το σκετο oxyvet 


Αν θα το χορηγησεις , ρωτα αν κανει να εχεις σουπιοκοκκαλο και συμπληρωμα ασβεστιου .Δεν νομιζω να επιτρεπεται σε χρηση οξυτετρακυκλινης και γενικα τετρακυκλινων

----------


## Pidgeoni

Είχε πει και για Neo-terramycine αλλα ούτε αυτό βρήκα. Neo-Oxyvet δεν αναφέρθηκε.
Οι σταγόνες που της έδινα ήταν 'τριμεθοπριμη', οπότε ίσως οι τετρακυκλινες να κάνουν καλυτερα δουλειά ούτως ή αλλως?
Δεν ξέρω από φάρμακα, οπότε τί να πω ._.

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια!

----------


## jk21

Στεφανε στο Ν ηρακλειο εχει ανοιξει μαγαζι με κτηνιατρικα (αλυσιδα που εχει επισης σε περιστερι , κορυδαλλο και ελευσινα ) .Επισης υπαρχει αλλο μαγαζι με φαρμακα στην Αγ Παρασκευη .Αν δεν το εχεις ανοιξει ψωνισε κατι αλλο αντι αυτου και ψαξε το νεοτερραμυσιν ή το νεοοξυβετ 

Αν δεν τα γνωριζεις πες μου να σου στειλω με πμ τις διευθυνσεις 

 neo oxyvet και neo terramycin ειναι ιδιος συνδιασμος ουσιων , διαφορετικο εμπορικο σκευασμα .Η νεομυκινη διευρυνει το φασμα δρασης  . Οι τετρακυκλινες ειναι καλυτερες απο το συνδιασμο τριμεθοπριμης με σουλφοναμιδη ,σε περιπτωσεις ορνιθωσης .Σε αλλες περιπτωσεις συνηθως ειναι λιγοτερο ισχυρες . Αρκει το φαρμακο τριμεθοπριμης και ειδους σουλφοναμιδης να ειναι εγκριτο κτηνιατρικο με συγκεκριμενα mg της καθε ουσιας ωστε ο γιατρος να δινει την προβλεπομενη στην περιπτωση δοση . Η νεομυκινη ομως διευρυνει τη δραση της οξυτετρακυκλινης .Η δοξυκυκλινη ομως ειναι πιο δραστικη τετρακυκλινη απο την οξυτετρακυκλινη

----------

